# 55 Gallon Tank cichlid tank



## Thataboyd (Jul 1, 2013)

College student with my first tank larger than 10 gallon, i have a 55 Gallon tank wanted to be Oscar tank but i have decided against it. Then wanted a Jag realized my tank is too small now, Looking into gold Suam and JD and Severum really just want an awesome interesting fish that isn't boring. Open to anything


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the board!

So, are you wanting a single wet pet/show piece fish? A 55gal is a decent sized aquarium but as you have found, not big enough for many of the larger South and Central American cichlids.


----------



## Thataboyd (Jul 1, 2013)

I think so but maybe not. Really open to anything. I will be upgrading tanks in 2 years if that helps at all. I have 2 AC 70 filters also


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Well you have lots of options, however I would advise you to stock the tank without the thought of "upgrading" in 2 years as that's quite some time away. Check out the cookie cutter stocking suggestions in the library here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

If your are planning on keeping just 1 fish in that 55 gallon tank and you want an interactive fish, i'd go for a Flowerhorn or a Green Terror or even an Hybrid(like the ones i have and are listed in my signature).


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's my vote get some Neets  . Very fun, full of personality, and breeding colors are awesome! 55 gal would be perfect for a pair and you could even get away with two pairs if you put a divider in. Just my thought. If interested in some PM me. :thumb:


----------

